# Smoked S'mores



## millerbuilds (Jul 18, 2016)

Good Morning All,

Yesterday after smoking a couple Pork Tenderloins, we decided to make up some s'mores while the smoker was still hot.

Pretty simple, I lined a cast iron skillet with foil (did not want to clean marshmallow from the skillet).

Layered graham crackers, marshmallow, chocolate chips and on a couple some peanut butter.

Tossed it in the smoker for 20 minutes and what a delight!

Smoke ON!

- Jason













IMG_1002.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ Jul 18, 2016


















IMG_4679 (1).jpg



__ millerbuilds
__ Jul 18, 2016


















IMG_4681 (1).jpg



__ millerbuilds
__ Jul 18, 2016


----------



## gearjammer (Jul 18, 2016)

I'll bet they were good.
Sure look fine to me.

   Ed


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 18, 2016)

They were good, the smoke added quite a bit of flavor, I was surprised to find that when you make them over an open fire you do not get much smoke flavor.  BTW I used Cherrywood.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey Jason,

That's a great idea!

Never thought of smoking them!

Al


----------



## sota d (Jul 18, 2016)

Looks great, nice job on those smores! Thanks for posting, David.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 18, 2016)

Man that looks great,,, Nice job,, I will have to give them a try =POINTS

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## disco (Jul 27, 2016)

Brilliant. Simply brilliant.

Points

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 27, 2016)

MB, they sound delicious !


----------



## stickyfingers (Jul 28, 2016)

That is GREAT idea!! We love s'mores! Thanks!!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 29, 2016)

I am going to have to try that!


----------



## b-one (Jul 29, 2016)

Looks great,never heard of peanut butter in s'mores could be interesting!Thumbs Up


----------

